# Additudes that can hurt the hobby.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes we want to know the goods and bads of some products. 
Yes we want to direct folks in what we think is the "right" direction.
Yes I want the hobby to grow.
Yes I don't want folks to be discouraged with problems.
The one thing that I hope stays with our open houses is an openess and willingness to help others and see them grow.

So I purpose to see the positive things find answers to the problems.

I have always said ,everyone is welcome at our home.

Screw it, there will always be those who find fault with any little thing they can and blow it out of proprtion. Those folks are NOT welcome here.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with that!!!! 

Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So an attack from the president of a company on an individual is good? Yep that guy is not welcome here. He tried to control this forum and failed. 

"blogger" Greg


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty


An excellent collection of statements and words to live by.


Deb and I try to hold the same values on our railroad.


Problems do indeed occur but we can learn from these problems and try to move things forward.


Thanks for posting 


Stan Ames
SJR&P Operations

http://www.tttrains.com/sjrp/


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Nicely put.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, 
You're a rabble rouser as well!  
LAO


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Go the rousers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have always said ,everyone is welcome at our home. 

Screw it, there will always be those who find fault with any little thing they can and blow it out of proprtion. Those folks are NOT welcome here. 

Which one is the "nicely put?"


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing to know what your talking about then again you should practice what you preach. Later RJD


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Nothing good can come from this thread ...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Your right Del 
even on this thread they start in pointing figures. 
I have an open house to attend to . The steam up layout just showed up. We are going to hold off till tomorrows weather pattern is past us. 
then sun shine from then on. Roddny was very tired after his trip. Hes going to go play trains at Richards tonight. 

I have to pick up the shirts tomorrow. 
OH the port-a-potties arrived today. 

I think we're ready...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I sense that "something" happened that I was not privy to, and I assume some others "know" what it was, but I suspect many others were not privy to it either, yet each "thinks" they know what happened or possibly have something that they think is similar that has happened to them and they then jump on the bandwagon and agree or maybe take pot-shots at it... then someone thinks that maybe they are the "subject" of one of the comments and reacts to that. 

I'd like more information so that I can choose sides and join in the commiseration properly. 

But I suspect that I am about to be accused of taking something and blowing it all out of porportions and will thus not be allowed at the annual meet... never mind that I can't come anyway.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked up "additudes" and could not find a definition of it anywhere. However, I did find a word spelled ATTITUDES. Is that by chance what you mean't?? If you can't spell, then at least let microsoft word or some other computer program do it for you before you embarrass yourself on here.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh Oh!!! 

Looks like this is getting personal. 

NOT very nice Mr Frank.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Fourteen posts and it's already headed downhill. What has become of the "old" train site? This is NOT good! I UNDERSTOOD what Marty was trying to say.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, nothing good can come from this thread since it was started by someone who wanted to point a finger at someone and say something nasty. No other point but to "point the finger" himself, or self aggrandizement. 

That person complaining later is ludicrous. 

Oh, I get it, ok to insult people if they are not nice to your favorite company... funny no one came in to delete these posts... and to retaliate with a personal comment... just like someone else did on his forum. 

Getting real one sided here on the enforcement... 

Greg


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

I like pecan pie and vanilla cupcakes. Go Big Red! 

Live in peace, life is very short. 

-RR aka Arthur Rainey


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry Guys. This acrimonious non-debate is a waste of network band width. Go find something constructive to contribute to the forums or shut up [excuse me - cut your fingers off]!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I was kinda hoping it would turn around on its own... guess I should have known better with all the thin-skinned people on this forum. So... no choice but to lock the topic.


----------

